# Knife handle material question



## Bigtimber (Apr 28, 2017)

Looking for a white or ivory look handle material. I have used white camel bone in the past and liked it but I'm in need of some thicker scales. 

         I'm a poor boy so its got to be something economical/cheap and I can polish/ work like wood preferably. I like a natural material but would certainly consider other options. Many thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 29, 2017)

Might check out some large beef bones at the butcher's. I've gotten some cuts from some of them that were closing in on 1/2" thick. Have to learn to "read" the bone for the best cuts.

Alternative would be "bone" micarta if you can find it. Or... add spacer material to the inside slab of the camel bone to beef up the thickness to where you want it.


----------



## Bigtimber (Apr 29, 2017)

Anvil Head said:


> Might check out some large beef bones at the butcher's. I've gotten some cuts from some of them that were closing in on 1/2" thick. Have to learn to "read" the bone for the best cuts.
> 
> Alternative would be "bone" micarta if you can find it. Or... add spacer material to the inside slab of the camel bone to beef up the thickness to where you want it.



What type spacer material would you recommend in some thicker sizes? Perhaps something that comes in various colors? I'd really like to stick with the camel bone. Many Thanks for your help Sir.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 30, 2017)

Lots of variables to choose from. To get an idea of possibilities check out www.fiddleback.com, Andy does a lot of different types of spacing techniques using G10 and other fiber combos.
Also Scott Davidson here on Woody's uses several different applications of fiber spacer material his web site is www.solidrockknives.com (I think, just check one of his threads here). Either one of these guys can help you out with ideas. 

I don't normally use much thick spacer material, but you can probably get just about anything you want from Jantz.com (or come to the Blade Show in June and hand select what you want).


----------

